# It's Sir Seeker, Now



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

(Continuation of last night's post...and a few more pics)
UCD 'Seeker' 

Day 2 Results:
_Trial 3_: 3rd Leg, 3rd Place, AND the goal was met!!!! Seeker earned his United Kennel Club *Companion Dog * Title!!!

BUT.....he wasn't  we weren't done there!!!!!

_Trial 4_: "Security Leg", 1st Place AND *High Scoring Team in Trial*
(that means we snagged the holy grail of dog shows ....brought home the Brass Ring.... and ended the day with the highest score of all Teams in all classes!!!!) YOU BET - he had steak for dinner!!!

It is my pleasure to introduce you to:
*UCD DVOT'D Prince of Thieves CGC, ThD, AM/CAN CD*
Yup, that's a big name for a little dog...but his friends & family still call him "Seeker" ... well, maybe SIR Seeker now


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Way to Go Seeker
















Wolfie you look like such the Proud Mama








Love it!!

Tami


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Way to go those are two great dogs you got there.

John


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

WOW!!!!! congrats Judi and Seeker.....sir









Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Judi
Way to Go Seeker























Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whoo Hoo Judi and Seeker!!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Sweeet. Gotta love that pic with the ribbon on him. Congrats.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> maybe SIR Seeker now


Wow, Awesome job sir seeker and Judi...! I feel so thankful that we met him when he was still one of the "regular folks"!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations Judi!







Congratulations UCD DVOT'D Prince of Thieves CGC, TD, AM/CAN CD!!!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds good, but whats in it for us?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Sounds good, but whats in it for us?


Well, _if _you  ever have the good fortune to meet him, Jim, you'l  get to be in the presence of Yankee Royalty. Just remember, you must keep YOUR head lower than his









(and to the rest of you







) Even tho' its a sport that not alot of people know about, its one of those things we're passionate about, just wanted to share a little of our "non-OB" world. Thanks for all the good words!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations Judi, and Good Boy, Seeker!*























What a great accomplishment!

Happy Tails!








Doug

P.S.: PDX_Cowboy is very proud! He promptly wagged his tail and rolled over for a well deserved tummy rub!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Judi -- not sure what any of that means but it sure sounds impressive. Congratulations to you and Sir Seeker.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Congratulations to Judi and Sir Seeker!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations to both you and Seeker. Good job.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh Yahhhhhhhhh






























Thor


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Sir Seeker is gorgeous also - you should be proud!! Congrats!!

Pattie


----------

